# WalMart recipe



## linbee

I have never made soap before, so I am starting with the WalMart recipe and have a question.....it says 28-34 ounces of liquid (water) but it also says use between 3- 7 ounces of FO or EO. Should that be part of the total ounces of liquid or in addition to?


----------



## Sondra

In addition to. and it is always recommended that you use the walmart recipe a few times prior to using any FO or EO and also prior to useing milk as your liquid. Get the sytem down prior to trying the additives.


----------



## linbee

Okay - it's water only for me! Thanks, Sondra.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

And use a FO or EO that someone has already used before. You want to go slow. Water recipe the first time with water at the upper limits, then half water with your lye and half milk at emulsion...then add a FO or EO....then go all frozen goatmilk if you want. You don't want to do things that give you failed batches, which going to quickly and flying by the seat of your pants does. Go to thesage.com and put the walmart recipe with what ever oil you are going to use into the lye calculator, each time you tweak the oils or butters print out a new recipe. Keep notes, you think you will remember, you won't. Vicki


----------



## linbee

Sounds good to me - I sure don't want a 7 lb mess. And don't worry about me taking notes - you should see the notebook I have started for goats!! I picked up an extra set of dividers today for soap recipes and notes. Can't wait to set up dividers for cheese. 

Vicki, do you have classes for soap making?


----------



## Kalne

I would also suggest scaling the Walmart recipe down. When I started I made a lot of one pound batches.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Yes I do classes. The Walmart recipe started out as a teaching recipie because everything could be purchased at walmart. I just am not going to have any time for classes until school starts. Vicki


----------



## Jen1204ca

I t00 am wanting t0 try f0r the first time. I didn't kn0w that Wal-Mart had lye, where exactly is it f0und? Next t0 0r near t0? Is it with chemicals? gr0ceries?...


----------



## Jen1204ca

Y0u menti0ned that y0u, Vicki, use "a Martha Stewart Utility tray" I am n0t t00 sure what that is, 0r what size it w0uld be. What d0 y0u use t0 cut it with? D0es Wal-Mart sell appr0priate scales? Any rec0mendati0ns f0r 0ne?


----------



## tmfinley

Walmart doesn't sell the lye, but everything else. Tractor Supply or Ace Hardware do though (Call before you go to make sure). I'm not sure of the scales at Wal Mart either, I got mine online. I don't think the Martha Stewert utility trays are made any more but you can use anything, just line a cardboard box with freezer paper even. When I first started soapmaking I cut my soap with a pastry knife and used a yellow mitre box from home depot to keep my cuts straight.


----------



## linbee

I was just at WalMart and told them we were going to have to change the name of this recipe - all I could find at my WalMart was the lard and coconut oil. I did get a stick blender also. I have called and visited everywhere I could think of in my surrounding area and finally ordered the lye from lyedepot.com. The cost of the lye wasn't terrible - 2 lbs for $3.99 but the shipping was $11.44! I decided that if soaping is something I really like to do, I will have to find another lye source that doesn't involve shipping. Still looking for a SS bucket or a good sturdy plastic one.

What I need to know now is some approximate dimensions of the Martha Mold? I'm sure I'll use cardboard box for my first time, but how big a cardboard box?

Thanks for help!


----------



## Jen1204ca

0k, at the risk 0f s0unding like an f00l,,,what exactly is lye? What else is it used f0r that a tract0r supply place w0uld have it?


----------



## tmfinley

I've never had aMartha Mold so i can't answer that. I do have some math equations for figuring out how much soap a mols will hold but my hubby is using the other computer with that info. I will post it when i can. If your WalMart doesn't have sunflower oil (mine doesn't) you can use safflower oil instead. 

Lye is commonly used in plumbing to unclog drains. If buying it at a store make sure you are getting 100% lye crystals. Not liquid and not mixed with anything else.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Lye is 100% sodium hydroxide, and no walmart doesn't sell them anymore 
Scales at walmart are near the packageing stuff, envelopes etc...right now where everyone is getting school supplies.
Martha Stewart molds are no more, Kmart does not carry them anymore. They were drawer liners that held large serving spoons, knives and forks to keep your drawers neat. Walmart does carry all sorts of things that can be used, drawer deviders, and they also have silcone cake pans, and even ice cube trays in cute designs in the craft section. Any card board box lined with a plastic bag will also work. In the craft section is also Wilton parchment paper for lining molds. You want your mold to be 12 inches by 16 inches and you will be pouring 2 inches deep.......or use a box that is twice this big and pour thinner. Cutting the slab of soap into logs then using a miter box (found at hard water stores, cutting with a taping and floating sheet rock knife or pastry cutter) to cut the logs into bars.

Or go to thesage.com and put the recipie into the lye calculator, which you should do anyway so you can print out the recipe you are using if you change the sunflower oil to salfflower or olive....then resize the batch down to 2 pounds of soap, then just pour into silicone cup cake molds...spray them with a little bit of generic PAM...found at walmart  Vicki


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

This is soap poured in the old Martha Stewart drawer devider/utility trays


----------



## linbee

Vicki, you must have the best WalMart around - mine sucks! I have accumulated all needed supplies, just waiting for lye delivery. 

As always, thanks for the info, and your soaps are just lovely.


----------



## a4patch

I could never find these trays. I love the fact that they have the dividers. DH made our molds from large white cutting boards.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Peggy, could you post a photo of yours. My husband is toying with simply purchasing the material and making mine for me since I yet again need to order more  V


----------



## a4patch

Yes I will post picts. 
I have two.
I would love to have a Vicki mold. I have tried for a LONG time to get a response without success
Right now we are cutting the slab into logs. He did cut slits and will ad dividers.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

They are just dado cuts into the sides that the deviders push exactly down into...with a little playdough down the side of them already in place...you can also use your mold for doing test pours...I have even used another piece of soap to dam up the long log to even test 2 ounce scents, holding it into place with a playdough dam 

They are back into production, but there is alot of people ahead. But she is responding now. Vicki


----------



## a4patch

Oh cool. Hopefully I am on her list? I did call and tried to order but the order would not go through. I just want to see one and her price is very good. We did get the cutting board from Sams a large one is 10$. Agri supply has them too.
I will get my son to help me with picts this afternoon. I am not sure how you guys get big picts. I can only get them small. I will try photo bucket.


----------



## Jen1204ca

*weighing and cutting questi0ns*

S0, with the Wal-Mart recipe, that n0w needs a new name :lol I am assuming that the 0nly thing y0u d0n't have t0 weigh is the lard. C0rrect?

I just was given a used floppy, rubbery l0af pan, s0rry I can't remember what they are called....anyways. I can't use it as a m0ld because the b0ttem is all ridged. I have seen th0se same type 0f flexible pans in mini rectangular l0af shapes ab0ut 2 X 3 inches each, maybe six t0 a dish, w0uld th0se w0rk? W0uld I have t0 spray them? H0w deep w0uld y0u want t0 fill them? I have never d0ne this bef0re s0 I am n0t too sure h0w much shrinkage there will be. I als0 th0ught th0se might save me fr0m having t0 buy a miter (sp?) saw, that I really can't aff0rd. Th0ughts?

What are 0ther easy, beginner, m0lds and cutting meth0ds?

Since it is suggested that the Wal-Mart recipe be made a few times with n0 additives, E0's etc. what d0 y0u have at the end 0f that recipe? Just clear, unscented bars?

Thanks!


----------



## Poverty Knob Goats

Jenny,
You can use almost anything as a soap mold, Shoe box, Tissue box, Pringles can, etc. You can cut the bars with a thin knife or fishing string. The WM recipe without scents is just plain unscented soap. It works great just no fancy smell.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Here in the states you don't have to measure your lard, coconut oil and then just use your coconut oil container to weigh out your oil you choose. I also use a 4 ounce fragrance oil sample to scent these (and to sell in kits) if the scent tests poorly in this recipe it's not a scent I want to use, if it is not strong enough than it has to be something I absolutly love for me to use the scent at a stronger level. Vicki


----------



## Jen1204ca

S0, if I use a lined b0x, h0w deep d0 y0u p0ur the s0ap? H0w much shrinkage is there usually?


----------



## hsmomof4

You can pour it as deep as you want. Entirely up to you. Oh, and your bars won't be clear, they'll be off-white.


----------

